# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  La CHS abrirá todos los pozos de sequía para atender la demanda de los regantes

## Miguel Angel RB

MURCIA- La Junta de Gobierno de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) informó ayer favorablemente del borrador del Real Decreto para afrontar la avería de canal de la margen izquierda del Tajo-Segura, que permitirá restablecer el suministro de agua a los regantes. De esta forma, indicó  que se facultará al organismo de cuenca para abrir pozos de sequía públicos y particulares, así como nuevos sondeos, para obtener recursos adicionales. 
La CHS explicó que el informe adopta medidas administrativas «excepcionales», para superar los efectos de la interrupción parcial del suministro de la infraestructura del trasvase. En este sentido, la ley permite a la Confederación tomar medidas de emergencia para restablecer parcialmente las aportaciones del canal de la margen izquierda. Así, el decreto establece que, entre estas actuaciones urgentes, se incluyen la apertura de los pozos de sequía, tanto los propios de la CHS como de los regantes, y de nuevos sondeos. Además, las comunidades de regantes del trasvase que sólo tengan derecho a utilizar agua del Tajo podrán obtenerla directamente del río Segura siempre que dispongan de bombeos para realizar la impulsión. Al mismo tiempo, la Junta analizó la situación producida como consecuencia del derrumbamiento del túnel, los servicios técnicos han explicado el estado de los trabajos puestos en marcha para reparar la infraestructura y las iniciativas tomadas para paliar sus efectos, que incluyen las aportaciones del baipás de Ulea (3,4 metros cúbicos por segundo desde mediados de esta semana), el retrobombeo de La Pedrera (0,3 metros cúbicos por segundo, ya en marcha) y la impulsión del Tinajón (0,5 metros cúbicos también ya en funcionamiento). Por otra parte,  cientos de personas se concentraron ayer en la plaza Fontes de Murcia, a las puertas de la  CHS, para protestar por la forma en que el organismo de cuenca está gestionando la avería del canal de la margen izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura y del trato que ha dispensado a los regantes en esta materia. El presidente del Scrats, José Manuel Claver, criticó que la CHS hizo un «montaje» para anunciar como «un milagro» que se haya puesto en marcha el bombeo de un metro cúbico por segundo, lo que «es una alegría para todos» pero «no es en absoluto un milagro teniendo en cuenta que la media de caudal que pasó por esa zona el mes de julio pasado hacia la margen izquierda fue de 11,2 metros». cúbicos por segundo.


http://www.larazon.es/noticia/561-la...e-los-regantes

----------

